# Looking for a Grizzly.com Coupon code or a 5lb stuffer for sale/trade, any help would be appriciated



## shoneyboy (Jul 29, 2014)

So here’s my dilemma, I just basically conned my into allowing me to add on to our house….It went from, can I close in the back porch?  to complete in less than 6 weeks......Now it's been 3 weeks since the carpenters finished destroying our home and putting it somewhat back together….I told her the new room is for “Family Space”....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






…… But it’s really for me to make sausage in!!!! The exterior trim has been finished, but it needs painting to be completed. All of the interior work needs to be done....from...electrical, insulating, sheetrock, flooring and AC.....which I will do myself on the weekends...... So here is where my dilemma comes in at.... I’ve been considering buying a 5lb stuffer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a while......you know, to make a small batches of sausage or snack sticks with.......So I was wondering if anyone has a 5lber for sale/trade or knows of or has a coupon code for Grizzly.com to save a few bucks on an order
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





??? I really want to buy this stuffer
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, but I have to justify spending the money to the boss
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. If  I can say that I have a coupon that is going to expire or if someone has one for sale/trade, I can say, it may not be gone by tomorrow. That along with giving  her the sad eyes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and saying PLEASE!!! I may have a better chance at getting it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....... Any help would be appreciated…Here are some pictures of the 400+sqft ShoneyBoy Sausage Factory
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!.....(BTW the guys in the pictures are NOT me.....it was 98 degrees outside and felt like 105-108 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....this fat boy sat in the AC while these guys earned there money!!!! )   ShoneyBoy













1.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















2.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















3.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















4.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















5.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















6.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















7.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















8.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















9.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















10.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















11.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















12.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















13.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


















14.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Jul 29, 2014


----------



## waywardswede (Jul 29, 2014)

> If  I can say that I have a coupon that is going to expire or if someone has one for sale/trade, I can say, it may not be gone by tomorrow. That along with  giving  her the sad eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, this is the important stuff, the stuff I come here to learn!  I gotta work on this...

Sorry, can't help you with the stuffer, but I'll remember this later this year when I'm angling for one of my own.  Be sure to let us know what worked here.  Oh, and great looking addition, by the way!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 29, 2014)

Get an extra o-ring while you are at it.....      I don't think I've seen them less than $85...

http://www.grizzly.com/parts/PH6252001A

http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Sausage-Stuffer-Vertical/H6252


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 29, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Get an extra o-ring while you are at it..... I don't think I've seen them less than $85...
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/parts/PH6252001A
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Sausage-Stuffer-Vertical/H6252


DaveOmak, I was planning on getting a couple of extra O-rings..... just because it was going to save on shipping....... and they are only $1......ShoneyBoy


----------

